# A most heart warming story about a dog with deformed legs



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

This made me cry...tears of joy. What wonderful people to be able to do this for this dog.

How 3D-printed prosthetics helped a disabled dog run for the first time


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow! That is totally awesome!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Awww..........it always makes me happy to see how good some people can be and that 'good things' still happen!!!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Wondeful ☺? thanks for sharing this!! ❤❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Unbelievable. Totally wonderful.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

That is heartwarming!


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Put a smile on my face. People are awesome too 

pr


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Isn't that just great?! That dog looked so joyful running around with his new legs. It's just amazing. At first, I thought...how pathetic he looks working so hard with those big wheels and cumbersome thing. It was better than nothing I suppose but then when it showed those prosthetic things...what a world of difference!


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

Now that was impressive!


----------

